
Donald Trump 'Trigger Event' Could Send Microsoft Soaring - wslh
http://seekingalpha.com/article/4045188-donald-trump-trigger-event-send-microsoft-soaring
======
seycombi
relevant: the Trump2cash – A stock trading bot powered by Trump tweets
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13613826](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13613826)

------
ludamad
Can anyone chime in on potential negative repercussions of this tax holiday?

